# Brake Light faulty warning light symbol appears intermittent



## PeTa (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi,

The "brake light faulty" warning symbol appears intermittently on my TT whilst driving? It happens every so often and I have checked all the brake lights seems to be working? wondering what can be the problem? I turn the engine off and start it - OK on dash and after a while of driving and braking the warning light comes on. Wondering if this is just a bulb or is it a switch or sensor that is causing the problem?
Is this a common problem and easy fix and has anyone else has this problem?

Any ideas?
:? 
Thanks


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Most likely you have a blown bulb or a loose connection - open up the flaps in the boot and have a fiddle, there's a connector block that plugs into each light - could be this.


----------



## PeTa (Jan 10, 2011)

badyaker said:


> Most likely you have a blown bulb or a loose connection - open up the flaps in the boot and have a fiddle, there's a connector block that plugs into each light - could be this.


 if I checked the wiring and the bulbs are working fine then what else could be causing this problem?


----------



## tonga (Jan 6, 2011)

Got exactly the same problem except mine is worst as the abs/triangle faulty warning light symbol comes on as well. Please let me know if you find a solution or vise versa.


----------



## the_cleaner_1 (Sep 1, 2009)

Brake Light faulty warning light symbol appears intermittent.......

I am now getting this. Bulbs and connections all fine. The warning light comes on, then goes off again. Twice this morning, once yesterday and twice the day before that.

Did anyone ever find the cause??

On another note, call me paranoid, but when you take your car to a mechanic, does something else always seem to go wrong soon afterwards?

Took mine in for a service, and very soon after I get a split hose and a dodgy O2 sensor. Get that done, and now I have the bulb problem. Probably a coincidence. I had the same thing with my previous car....and a different mechanic.

Just a thought. :?


----------



## jaffa20 (Aug 25, 2013)

Just wondering if anyone found the solution to this. It's very weird an annoying. The light comes on randomly and then goes away. I get someone to check the brake lights when the dash is lit up and it can be either brake light not working, then the problem goes away for days with both brake lights working but can come back again. Have my NCT/DOE on friday and worried that it will just fail on this small thing. Maybe i should just replace both bulbs to be sure.... :?:


----------



## theblob (Jul 11, 2009)

+1 same problem no cure yet :twisted:

Rob


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Is it the original brake pedal switch? If it is for the sake of a tenner I'd change that.

_Of course check and clean all the bulb connections and the main rear light cluster plug first._

Have a read:- viewtopic.php?f=2&t=329239&p=2572586&hilit=brake+switch+lower#p2572586


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

the_cleaner_1 said:


> Brake Light faulty warning light symbol appears intermittent.......
> 
> I am now getting this. Bulbs and connections all fine. The warning light comes on, then goes off again. Twice this morning, once yesterday and twice the day before that.
> 
> ...


 Not paranoia at all, but quite common and likely, because the mechanic will disturb other parts/systems, to get to the one required and may damage them often through no fault of his, but because that part was corroded/so old it didn't like getting disturbed!

Is it the pre or post, cat Lambda?

A Vagcom scan will reveal all. Are you North or South of the county?  I haven't departed for the Wooded Hill yet.


----------



## kasandrich (Sep 5, 2011)

I had this light coming up intermittently and the brake lights were all working fine. I changed all 4 brake light bulbs with quality bulbs (I had previously used cheapies) and the problem went away, I checked the bulbs I had removed and found the problem, when I flicked one of the bulbs you could see the filament shake ....I had a broken filament that was okay most of the time, but when I went over a bump it would temporarily go open circuit and bring up the brake light warning light.


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

kasandrich said:


> I had this light coming up intermittently and the brake lights were all working fine. I changed all 4 brake light bulbs with quality bulbs (I had previously used cheapies) and the problem went away, I checked the bulbs I had removed and found the problem, when I flicked one of the bulbs you could see the filament shake ....I had a broken filament that was okay most of the time, but when I went over a bump it would temporarily go open circuit and bring up the brake light warning light.


 Never heard of that before but surely must be worth trying first.


----------



## spaceplace (Mar 10, 2013)

+1 on the brake switch, (could be a bulb with a loose conection) , the brake switch has 2 switches inside - 1 for the brake lights and 1 that goes to the ecu and controls cruise control etc. i belive that if one switch goes you will get the brake warning light, if the other goes (the one to the ecu) you will get a epc light and your criuse control will stop working,

i dont know if a failed barke switch (the one that goes to the brake light) will cause eml light or esp light (i think it could well do) i think if its just a bulb then you will just get the "bulb out light"

so if you have just the bulb out light i would change your bulbs (even if they appear to be working)

if your getting epc or esp or eml i would look at the switch, although if you are getting epc,esp or eml a scan would be the best bet as it could be a failed abs sensor or something un related to the "bulb out light"


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

spaceplace said:


> .................I don't know if a failed brake switch (the one that goes to the brake light) will cause eml light or esp light (i think it could well do) I think if its just a bulb then you will just get the "bulb out light"
> 
> so if you have just the bulb out light
> *I would change your bulbs (even if they appear to be working)*.................................


 Definitely agree! 
If you haven't replaced the brake bulbs then do that first.
_ A lot easier than trying to fit that f** lower dash panel!_


----------



## TTArab1909 (Apr 2, 2013)

I got this problem on my brake lights as well, but it also seem to intermittently happen to my indicators as well. Although this only seems to happen when the weather gets cold and wet. The relay for the hazard switch has already been not long changed.


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

TTArab1909 said:


> I got this problem on my brake lights as well, but it also seem to intermittently happen to my indicators as well. Although this only seems to happen when the weather gets cold and wet. The relay for the hazard switch has already been not long changed.


If it occurs more often when cold or damp then remove all the bulbs and clean the bulb holder contacts and also the main connector socket with a little contact oil (De Oxit etc) or contact cleaner.


----------



## TTArab1909 (Apr 2, 2013)

Yeah, it looks like the way to go. I'll start at the rear, then I'll think about doing the front ones. Haha.


----------

